# How to get to SATA HDD with ATA password set?



## Anatoly_kch (Jun 2, 2019)

Drive is locked by ATA password.
No /dev/adaX appears.
Should I tweak in sysctl something?
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8

On linux drive is visible as /dev/sdX (on same machine) and it's possible to operate on it by hdparm, smartctl


----------

